# Noob alert. MF168 with 80 loader. Questions etc



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi folks. I live in South England and I am actually a mechanic (classic cars etc) but not really familiar with tractors despite living on farmland. 









Today I bought a 168 Multipower. 1976 model from a farm about 5 miles up the road. It was sitting there for a few years unused/unloved and I wanted to rescue it. With a fresh battery it started up but it needs work. 

I have some super basic questions first of all , but as they say, the only stupid question is the one you don't ask. 

The hydraulics for the loader, are they all part of the transmission oil? (the loader controls do absolutely nothing, but the rear lift arms do lift. 

Loader has three levers on the valveblock but I would think a loader only has 2 functions There are 2 hydraulic ports under the tractor further back than the loader pipe ports, any idea what these would be used for , I think the the 3rd valve is for these?









Lever to the left rear, near the loader leversis it for the PTO ? Is it just on and off? which way is on? 

Lever under the seat which has 3 positions , which way should it be to operate the loader? 









Tractor is still at the farm that I bought it from because without being able to lift the loader, I can't move the tractor. 

Thankyou !


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Will! The transmission and usually the rear end too, act as the reservoir for the hydraulics including the power steering. On something as new as your tractor, it should be double acting cylinders. is there a hydraulic line coming out of each end of the rams? Nothing works on the loader at all? not even the bucket tilt?


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

Hi had another look today, there are 2 connections to the bucket tilt ram. The valveblock seems to have been interfered with by someone, most of the philips screws on the top have been taken out so maybe there is a bad valve, presumably it only takes one bad one and it could it be dumping pressure back to the reservoir for the whole system.

FOr now i jacked the loader up and wedged some wood in it,drove it home. Tyres appear to be D-shaped from it being sat so long in one place (maybe 3 years?) So it was buckarooing a bit!


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

Power steering has its own pump on the engine. (works perfectly) What is the thing on the dash that is like a rubber pushbutton, with a vacuum pipe going to it, it says 25" W.G. press to reset. Is it an air filter warning thing?

Can't see any ignition ON position on the switch, only Heat and Start . How is the Fuel gauge supposed to get power? What am I missing? THe other guages appear to be mechanical.


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

PTO shaft spins all the time the engine is running, tried the lever in both positions. Yet when engine is stopped, I can turn PTO freely, again, regardless of PTO lever position. Any clues?

Pulled main hose to valveblock off today, start engine, no oil whatsoever comes out. Pump gone? Is there a shearpin or anything on these pumps?


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Firstly the picture that has the red knob in it controls the oil going to either the loader or the lift arms so u need to switch it towards the loaders valve block!


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

And the 100 series tractors had no on setting on the ignitions!


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

And for your question on pto positions there are 3 ,neutral, engine speed and ground speed when u are sitting n the tractor push it right back to engage the engine speed forward to engage ground speed and in between to put it in neutral!


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks. how is the fuel gauge powered then? 
pto lever only moves to 2 positions not 3 (something wrong there then) 
tried under seat valve before. 
Looks like im passing this along to a new owner .


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

The power is sent to a sender unit on the top of the fuel thank which is worked by a float in the tank which acts as a switch allowing the power then to reach the gauge on the dash!


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

And for the pto u might only think there is only 2 as u only feel pressure against u when puting into engine speed or ground drive , as when in neutral u will only know by it being between the two positions!


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

HI, being a classic car restorer and auto electrician I am very familiar with how fuel gauges work  My question is, how does it get power? How does it know when to start reading? there is no IGN position on the switch, no ON position. no red lights etc, so is it somehow trigged by the dynamo regulator box or something?


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Oh sorry I think it gets the power from the Dynamo


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks, does it have a voltage regulator of some sort for the gauge? (cars usually have one behind the dash to give the guages a constant (lower) voltage so that they don't move up and down with engine revs.


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

No I don't know about that!


----------



## 120056 (Jul 10, 2015)

the mf 168 have 2 hydraulic pumps so you don't have to change the red knob over under the seat, this should stay in the middle. if the loader doesn't move and your pto isn't working it is likely to be a blocked filter or the axillary pump is stuffed. the pto is independent and only has 2 positions. is it multi-power or not and does it work as this indicates if the 3 rd hydraulic pump is good or not which also works the pto clutch pack.


----------



## willfromsussex (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for reply, I have sold the tractor on as-is but maybe someone else can benefit from reading the thread.


----------

